# Porque el sonido de los minicomponentes es TAN bueno???



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 29, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que tengo un estereo que tira como 40w por parlante, y tengo 2 bocinas de 250w, 10" 4 ohm, que con este estereo suena, pero si re bien bonito, desde los bajos hasta los altos, nada de distorcion, se escuchan bien y fuerte los bajos y los medios y altos tambien y sin distorcion, pero cuando las conecto a mi amplificador de 30w con TDA2050, si le subo al maximo, las bocinas se mueven mucho y con los bajos de la musica, o simplememnte por como se mueve el cono con todas las frecuencias, se distorciona como para llorar, se oye como si el cantante fuera conduciendo por las piedras mientras canta
PORQUE????
Gracias


----------



## maton00 (Oct 29, 2010)

por que al tda 2050 le falta potencia de la cual amplificar audio, y solo o talvez la calidad de el circuito o en su defecto del tda2050.

saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 29, 2010)

bueno si, pero a lo que yo me refiero es porque el sonido de los estereos no se distorciona ni un poquito


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que tengo un estereo que tira como 40w por parlante, y tengo 2 bocinas de 250w, 10" 4 ohm, que con este estereo suena, pero si re bien bonito, desde los bajos hasta los altos, nada de distorcion, se escuchan bien y fuerte los bajos y los medios y altos tambien y sin distorcion, pero cuando las conecto a mi amplificador de 30w con TDA2050, si le subo al maximo, las bocinas se mueven mucho y con los bajos de la musica, o simplememnte por como se mueve el cono con todas las frecuencias, se distorciona como para llorar, se oye como si el cantante fuera conduciendo por las piedras mientras canta
> PORQUE????
> Gracias


 
Con que fuente tenes alimentados los dos aparatos?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 29, 2010)

Eldel TDA2050, con una fuente de +-22vcc y el del estereo, pues esta dentro del estereo con un circuito que tiene unos 2 o 3 transformadores y muchas piezas pasivas, es el que viene dentro del estereo


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 29, 2010)

HOla MAstodonte,,,, no tengo mucha idea de audio pero creo que el Preamplificador es el q mejora la figura de ruido y "se lo come" ,,, por eso mejora la calidad del sonido,,, saludos


----------



## Dano (Oct 29, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que tengo un estereo que tira como 40w por parlante, y tengo 2 bocinas de 250w, 10" 4 ohm, que con este estereo suena, pero si re bien bonito, desde los bajos hasta los altos, nada de distorcion, se escuchan bien y fuerte los bajos y los medios y altos tambien y sin distorcion, pero cuando las conecto a mi amplificador de 30w con TDA2050, si le subo al maximo, las bocinas se mueven mucho y con los bajos de la musica, o simplememnte por como se mueve el cono con todas las frecuencias, se distorciona como para llorar, se oye como si el cantante fuera conduciendo por las piedras mientras canta
> PORQUE????
> Gracias




Los graves profundos se logran con un buen diseño de caja.

Los equipos de música económicos usan TDAs, los que son un poquito mas caros usan STKs. (Siempre en S.S.), osea que un TDA bien armado puede lograr lo mismo que cualquier equipo comercial.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 29, 2010)

No se de que tipo es tu otro ampli, pero si mirás cualquier datasheet de un TDA, verás que a máxima potencia, tiene alrededor de un 10% de distorsión, y eso contando con una fuente adecuadamente diseñada y construida. Es muuuuucha distorsión.
Sds.


----------



## CDZeta (Oct 29, 2010)

Porque el TDA; o no lo alimentas bien, o tu circuito es malo, o de por si es malo. Nunca arme nada con integrados hasta ahora todo transistorizado, el TDA2050 lo pienso hacer me parece bueno. Tambien usalo con un pre sino asi cualquiera suena mal.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 29, 2010)

*ilcapo:* el ecualizador del estereo es digital o eso creo, pero no se si sea eso ya que yo tengo un ecualizador y nomas no

*Dano:* Yo nunca he construido amplis con STK´s porque nesecitan mucho voltaje para funcionar

*ehbressan:* Tienes razon, pero entonces el estereo por dentro no tiene nada de integrados ni transistores, que es lo que usa para tanto amplificador y poca distorcion o es como dice ilcapo?

*CDZeta:* De hecho no creo que sea que el circuito este dañado, y a transistores, hay distorcion?, porque segun yo (no se si sea verdad) los transistores no tienen buen ancho de banda


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Eldel TDA2050, con una fuente de +-22vcc y el del estereo, pues esta dentro del estereo con un circuito que tiene unos 2 o 3 transformadores y muchas piezas pasivas, es el que viene dentro del estereo


 
Que corriente tiene el trafo que alimenta al TDA?  xq si se queda corto de corriente nanca entregara la potencia que desarrolla!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 29, 2010)

Tiene 3A, me costo $270


----------



## viktor_284 (Oct 30, 2010)

yo arme el lm1875 que es lo mismo que un tda2030, el lm1875 que compre es original y suena mejor que un minicomponente, suena muy claro y super bien, pero tengo que ponerle otro trasformador por que a maxima potencia se escucha feo por la falta de corriente.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 30, 2010)

Gracias Tavo y Black Tiger1954, enyonces tengo que ponerle mas corriente al tda2050 para que no se distorcione a maxima potencia???, unos 5 o 6A bastara???, y si voy a intentar esa prueba e Tavo, 
Gracias!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 30, 2010)

Bueno, gracias amigos, esto de verdad me sirvio
SALUDOS A TODOS!!!


----------



## MGustavo (Oct 31, 2010)

Si cumpliste con todos los requerimientos (Tensión, Corriente, un correcto Diseño de PCB, etc), tu distorsión puede deberse al factor *THD* (Distorsión Armónica Total). El fabricante lo especifica en la hoja de datos del integrado. Superando una determinada potencia, la señal de entrada se distorsiona ("se escucha mal") un porcentaje "x" % que el oído percibe claramente.

La señal siempre tiene distorsión. Algunos integrados son mejores que otros. Y además también depende a que potencia se trabaje, como mencione anteriormente.

Ahora si estás haciendo las cosas a ojo.. ya no hay mucho que explicar. Busca un circuito que funcione, y que tenga buenas referencias.

*PD:* Para profundizar sobre el tema, te recomiendo busques alguna bibliografía. Si el fin es construir un amplificador y que suene medianamente bien, en el foro hay varios circuitos (TDA1562Q).

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 31, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que tengo un estereo que tira como 40w por parlante, y tengo 2 bocinas de 250w, 10" 4 ohm, que con este estereo suena, pero si re bien bonito, desde los bajos hasta los altos, nada de distorcion, se escuchan bien y fuerte los bajos y los medios y altos tambien y sin distorcion, *pero cuando las conecto a mi amplificador de 30w con TDA2050, si le subo al maximo*, las bocinas se mueven mucho y con los bajos de la musica, o simplememnte por como se mueve el cono con todas las frecuencias, se distorciona como para llorar, se oye como si el cantante fuera conduciendo por las piedras mientras canta
> PORQUE????
> Gracias



Muchachos, la discusión estuvo jugosa , pero se olvidaron lo que dice Mastodonte en el primer post, lo que está resaltado en rojo, y cualquier Monolítico, Gainclone, Gain card o como quieran llamarle, aún con una fuente bien diseñada y mejor construída, si lo ponen al mango, va a tener como mínimo un 10% de distorsión !! ni hablar del clipping y demás yerbas.
Así que, como va a sonar bien ?
Por el lado de los capacitores y si no es un clase A, con 2200 uf por ampere y por rama está bien (si quieren calcularlo, mejor), si leen los números que ya hicieron varios, Rod Elliott entre ellos, sobre que poner mas de 10000 uf por rama, es al pedo y de él mismo que conviene poner 10 de 1000 uf en lugar de 1 de 10000 uf, ya que es mas barato y tienen menos ESR.
Pero el tema es que con un CI al mango, siempre le va a sonar mal !!! 
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Muchachos, la discusión estuvo jugosa , pero se olvidaron lo que dice Mastodonte en el primer post, .....


La discusión "Jugosa" se mudó *aquí*


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 31, 2010)

Pues por experiencia propia, he comparado el sonido de un amplificador armado y el que traen integrado los minicomponentes, yo tengo un Sony ya tiene sus años, y hace tiempo que arme el Sinclair y pues un día me llamo la atención la claridad de los medios, altos y bajos de dicho minicomponente y me puse a compararlo con mi Sinclair alimentado con +-29v x 4700uf. la mini prueba fue poner una canción, y escucharla primero con el minicomponente y después desconectar los altavoces y conectárselos a mi Sinclair la diferencia de potencia era poquita y la calidad percibida era muy similar, teniendo en cuenta que el mini tiene un STK, el modelo no lo recuerdo, 

Y mi conclusión fue que, me supongo que los productos de fabrica vienen bien calculados y medidos, desde los bafles hasta las frecuencias de corte de los pre's y de más cosas, un amplificador hechizo es como armar un rompecabezas =S que hay que medir todo por uno mismo jeje 

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2010)

osk_rin dijo:


> *Y mi conclusion fue que, me supongo que los productos de fabrica bienen bien calculados y medidos, desde los bafles hasta las frecuencias de corte de lso pre's y de mas cosas*


----------

